# Medications...on entering Dubai airport



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

I shall be staying one night in Dubai en route to Hong Kong.
I take lots of prescription meds and am worried if some of them are the banned ones.
As I shall be on holiday for three weeks I usually pack Immodium,Gaviscon etc...just incase.
I am wondering whether to reroute to avoid problems??Help!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It is not so much the medication on its own that you need to watch out - the ingredients are more likely to get you into trouble. 
See the following website for banned ingredients: Fair Trials International: News : List of controlled pharmaceutical substances in UAE

The UAE embassy in your home country will also be able to advise you.


----------



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

If i have a prescription from my doctor would that be OK?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bonzy said:


> If i have a prescription from my doctor would that be OK?



As far as I know, if you have a prescription it should be alright. Saying that, I would still enquire with UAE Embassy just to be sure. The rules in the UAE are funny - there are certain medications that are supposedly illegal for you to enter UAE with but you can still purchase them over the counter in UAE!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> As far as I know, if you have a prescription it should be alright. Saying that, I would still enquire with UAE Embassy just to be sure. The rules in the UAE are funny - there are certain medications that are supposedly illegal for you to enter UAE with but you can still purchase them over the counter in UAE!!!



Some drugs that areon the banned list, will only be dispensed by a pharmacist (ie at the hospital), and you will just be given the dose required...cant buy pkts of the drug.

If you are on prescription medicine, then bring a copy of prescription and letter from your doctor.

The 2 items you mentioned, Imodium + Gaviscon, are available over the counter.


----------



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

If they ARE available over the counter in Dubai ...does that mean thats OK then to bring them in?

What about Phenergan??Any ideas??
Thanks!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant see what the problem would be bringing normal amounts of over the counter medicines (such as imodium).
I guess, so long as it is reasonable quantities there shouldnt be a problem.
Not sure about Phenergan, but other antihistamines are available over the counter here/


----------



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you!! I shall buy them there then!! I will only have enough meds for my holiday of three weeks.....so hopefully no probs!! Thanks very much.


----------

